
Anchor Pointer: The navigation app that Apple should buy - imonkey
http://www.afr.com/technology/anchor-pointer-the-navigation-app-that-apple-should-buy-20160526-gp4cyr?&utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=nc&eid=socialn:twi-14omn0055-optim-nnn:nonpaid-27062014-social_traffic-all-organicpost-nnn-afr-o&campaign_code=nocode&promote_channel=social_twitter
======
runmaster
Apple should do many things, but doesn't do it

